# Vet Bills?!



## natalie14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey, me again!  
I'm new, and reading up on Chihuahuas, cause lately I've been wanting onee...  So, cost wise, how much do you spend annually on your Chihuahua's health - meds, operations, check ups, anything vet related?
Sorry if it's a bit personal to ask /: I just wanted to know how much I would be spending!


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a difficult question to answer as not every chi will have the same medical expenses. one of my chis needs his anal gland expressed every month ($35 / visit) but my other two don't. An annual teeth cleaning is also recommended but my wife does such a good job cleaning our chis teeth the vet stated it would not make a significant difference to have their teeth professionally cleaned (which can cost hundreds of dollars depending on where you go). None of my chis are on meds but depending on what type of meds your chi needs to be on that can add up quickly.

I guess it's really dependent on your chi and level of work you want to try and do yourself. Our vet and vet techs have showed us numerous times how to express our male's anal gland ourselves but we can't do a good enough job to avoid having to take him in. If we could do it ourselves it would save over $400 a year just for that.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Depends on when you get the dog, as a puppy or as an adult, and whether they are spayed and neutered. For my 2 dogs I have spent about $800 and they are just 7 months old, with all their shots, their spays, and one of them getting very ill for some reason ($350). With just one, and without Izzie getting sick, for just shots and spay/microchipping it was about $250 for the first 7 months. That is not including the vitamins, supplements and oils I buy for them to keep their coats, skin, immune system and joints healthy, or the oral gel that keeps their teeth nice, or the 5 star food that helps keep them healthy.

It is definately more expensive getting them as puppies, because you have to do the series of shots, then spay/neuter them. As an adult it wouldn't be near as much!

ETA- Oh, and that's with using every free first vet visit coupon I could find (2 for each pup, $25 value for each coupon). And with their shots a clinic had something going on where if you came a certain day during a certain time, they would waive the exam fee and just charge for the shot. I did that with every shot they had.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

in a word (or two): Pet Insurance! It doesn't pay all of the routine stuff, but
just when you think you're off to smooth sailing, something seems to crop up.
Jerry had to have a special dental surgery--about $1600 and Tabitha is coming
up on knee surgeries of about $2800. Not even affordable if I had to pay it all! Check out PetPlan.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hat to say this, but knee surgery is NOT covered in chihuahuas in many insurance policies. It is because this is a 'genetic' problem. I had NORMAL exams as puppies and a one year check. No matter. I had to pay for both of Emmies knee surgeries. $1900. Thank goodness for the Care credit card. Most vet's take this, in fact they were the ones that gave me the application! Good luck. Sue


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I spent about $75 for shots , $135 for neuter and microchip and license, and $300 on medicines, xrays, and tests when Lion became I'll suddenly. So far on Penny I have spent $22 on a shot an $25 for a puppy exam, and then $160 at the emergency vet to have her sedated and removed from a zipper she was stuck in. I would suggest always having money put aside for surprise vet bills, or if you can't do that, an emergency credit card.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

susan davis said:


> Hat to say this, but knee surgery is NOT covered in chihuahuas in many insurance policies. It is because this is a 'genetic' problem.


PetPlan covers genetic as long as it wasn't a problem in your dog before
you bought your policy...


----------



## natalie14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ooof! The puppy shots and spay/nueter costs are understandable, but those $1,000+ visits are _scary!!!_ If I bought a puppy from a responsible breeder (good bloodlines, healthy parents) do you think I would still have a fair chance of having those problems?
Thanks for all of the replies! They have been helpful!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

natalie14 said:


> Ooof! The puppy shots and spay/nueter costs are understandable, but those $1,000+ visits are _scary!!!_ If I bought a puppy from a responsible breeder (good bloodlines, healthy parents) do you think I would still have a fair chance of having those problems?
> Thanks for all of the replies! They have been helpful![/]
> 
> Your puppy will probably have it's first, and maybe second shots. Even the most well bred puppy can become sick from eating something, or get hurt. I would just be prepared, but hopefully your puppy will be healthy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> PetPlan covers genetic as long as it wasn't a problem in your dog before
> you bought your policy...


Yep...best to buy insurance when they are puppies before anything can be diagnosed as wrong  Oakley is living proof that Petplan covers knee surgeries. She had no prior history, so when she had a problem with LP (which was an injury, not genetic, but even had it been genetic, it would have been covered) it was covered no questions asked, I just filled out the claim form, had her vet history faxed over, and got a refund for the full cost covered by my insurance within 2 weeks of submitting everything.

I pay about $200 for her insurance a year. She is INCREDIBLY accident prone, so I'm glad I have it for her


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Yep...best to buy insurance when they are puppies before anything can be diagnosed as wrong  Oakley is living proof that Petplan covers knee surgeries. She had no prior history, so when she had a problem with LP (which was an injury, not genetic, but even had it been genetic, it would have been covered) it was covered no questions asked, I just filled out the claim form, had her vet history faxed over, and got a refund for the full cost covered by my insurance within 2 weeks of submitting everything.
> 
> I pay about $200 for her insurance a year. She is INCREDIBLY accident prone, so I'm glad I have it for her


Hmm. I have been doing a little research and I think I may get PetPlan for my dogs! It seems to be worth it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

natalie14 said:


> If I bought a puppy from a responsible breeder (good bloodlines, healthy parents) do you think I would still have a fair chance of having those problems?


My dogs are from a reputable show breeder, champion sired, and healthy parents. 
It lowers your risk, but is not a guarantee you won't have accidents or something crop up.


----------

